# Nubi



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Meet Nubi.

QUOTE


> Steve, I know you are a long way from Los Angeles, but wonder if you might have room for this boy. The owner is moving and cant keep him. He is a 9 y.o. male maltese, neutered and house trained. AMA will take him as a foster if I can find a home to pick him up. Looks like he needs a dental but otherwise owner says is healthy. Perhaps the owner will transport part of the way.. They are moving in a few weeks. Please let me know what you think. Edie Gobbi, West Coast Rescue Coordinator
> xxx-xxx-xxxx
> [email protected]
> Nubi is located in Laguna Woods, Calif.[/B]


Edie has asked if I can foster him. I have three fosters now and two of those are likely to be long term or possibly the rest of their lives. I told her I could not... until we get Kassie placed... which I am hoping will occur in the the next week to 10 days. It sounds like this guy has a couple weeks at his present home...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG Steve, look at that lost little soul. I am so sad for Nubi. Poor sweet baby.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I can only imagine how hard it is for you to be asked and just simply be out of room and can not take on any more. Poor guy. 
He even looks sad in the picture. My heart aches for Nubi. Tears come to my eyes as I look at my little booger (Reillie) laying here on the couch beside of me, asleep, all cozy and loved. Poor guy. 
I am sad for him
Terri


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Nubi, it's so sad he has to be rehomed at his age.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - that poor baby :wub: ! His expression is so sad, it breaks my heart! :crying:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am pleased that you were able to say no. You have always gone above and beyond to help these lost babies. You do have a lot going on and would probably not be able to give the quality time to all the ones you do have.

How is your leak?????


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 21 2009, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731596


> I am pleased that you were able to say no. You have always gone above and beyond to help these lost babies. You do have a lot going on and would probably not be able to give the quality time to all the ones you do have.
> 
> How is your leak?????[/B]



Isn't that kinda personal to ask a guy of my age....  


I am happy to say we have water and are back in business. Now we have to get some new laundry room cabinets and some dry wall repair.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:smheat: :blush: :innocent: :HistericalSmiley: You are up where all the elderly people live I'm sure Depends would be easy to find.

Did they have to go under the foundation? Our house is on a concrete slab and a leak under there would be my worst nightmare.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 21 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731658


> Did they have to go under the foundation? Our house is on a concrete slab and a leak under there would be my worst nightmare.[/B]



They will do just about anything they can to avoid that. They had to cut a cold water line that runs under the slab from the laundry room area back to the kitchen. The line was rerouted through the ceiling.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is how they build all the new houses in Tucson. In the summer you can never get cold water out of the tap. Things may have changed since a friend told me about that. It is so much easier to go through the roof.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh.. soo soo many little Malts finding themselves 'abandoned'... it's heartbreaking! I have been trying to convince my husband that 'maybe' we could take just one more..... 
Meanwhile, I'll be getting another donation out...just have to do something!


----------

